# BN changing color



## IrishKittenOWar (Mar 19, 2006)

he came out of hiding today in the daylight. so i fed him some algae wafers.. and then i noticed that he had changed in color.... he has red marks throughout his body very pale and has black marks on him and his nose is yellow... he seems healthy and eating fine it just concerns me that he is that way.... i didnt move his driftwood a little bit earlier in the day is that a possible explaniation that he is stressed do to the fact i moved his wood? ideas and thought would be helpful:help:


----------



## pureplecs (Jan 25, 2006)

Are you able to get any pictures?

It is normal for certain species of bn's to lighten in color due to stress, etc. (or get light blotchy spots) but the red and black marks with yellow nose is a bit concerning... Is this the same one that you had a problem with the sunken belly?


----------



## Sprite42 (Mar 10, 2006)

The red streaks.....do they look like natural coloring or "not supposed to be there" streaks? 

If one of your pleco's parents happened to be a regular brown and one an albino, it is possible you just have a multi-colored. The albinism is a genetic trait. He may just be carrying more of the normal gene.


----------

